# Redmond conditioner mineral



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Ashley posted a link to this Redmond mineral. This conditioner mineral http://www.redmondnatural.com/pdf/conditioner(FULL)Analysis.pdf has 6% aluminum. Is this bad? Is it aluminum that's going to give my goats alzheimers? They need all the brains they can get. It seems to have some good testimonials. I might try it if someone, maybe Pav can explain this. Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Laverne, send Pav the link and ask him to respond when he gets a chance, he is one busy man.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have read on this some. My understanding is that Silica both keeps the body from absorbing aluminum as well as cleans it from your system. So I think it's one of those balances you find with a natural product. 

I've been feeding some to my milk cow. My real reservation is the iron content. BTW, while this analysis shows 8000 ppm iron. I believe the newer one is 3900 ppm.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Montmorrilonite should not be considered as the sum of all of its parts. It does not break up in the body into all of the consistent elements. It's basically a type of special dirt, a type of clay. And it acts with the body's systems to reduce stress and increase nutrition absorption/decrease effect of antagonists.

You can't think of it, for example, as having 5% potassium, and providing 5% chelated or elemental potassium. The silica/aluminum dynamic doesn't exactly apply here, this is not silica. It's a hydrated hydroxide of a whole bunch of stuff.

No, the aluminum is not bad. It's not like you're feeding bits of siding. Yes, it does work well as a conditioner.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

What about the iron?

So is it that it feeds the bacteria in the gut and detoxes?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, that's one function. Montmorrilonite, in either the sodium or calcium forms has a really cool physical structure. It does a job similar in concept to activated carbon, but very different chemically. Whereas activated carbon acts by van der walls forces and weak attraction with huge surface area, montmorrilonite acts by having all these areas in its crystalline structure that attract many types of harmful radicals and substances in the body. It's a sort of living clay. You can use it, for example, to bond radioactive and heavy metals, removing them from the body. And yes, it does provide trace minerals, but think of it like this: when you take sand and put it in acid, what happens? Sand remains, but some trace imperfections might be weak enough that the acid dissolves some ions. Now image if that sand grain was "porous" and had these holes inside to accept acid and to accept other types of stuff. Well, in that case, some sand might break up, making it smaller, and some might bond bad stuff to the sand grains.

This is just an analogy, trying to explain how it works. It's not a plain element fed as a supplement for trace minerals. There is some bioavailability from the trace elements, but the bigger role is as a sort of detoxifying, life-enabling clay.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, very interesting. Thanks for the information!

BTW, this stuff is only like $10 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

More info on Montmorrilonite: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=64408


> Once hydrated (combined with water), Bentonite has an enormous surface area. According to Yerba Prima, a single quart bottle can represent a total surface area of 960 square yards or 12 American football fields. Bentonite is made of a great number of tiny platelets, with negative electrical charges on their flat surfaces and positive charges on their edges.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there any reason not to mix this clay into your regular loose minerals?


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I saw a show on public television about parrots and they would eat a certain toxic berry then they would go and eat clay and it would counteract the toxins that would other wise kill them. It looks like that clay would be good to use for toxic plant ingestion maybe along with the charcoal for goats. Mold toxins also? I would be concerned that given regularly could it block absorption of beneficial nutrients?
I have taken bentonite also but it's been awhile.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have wondered about that too. I also read about the parrots you mention. It makes sense though that if the birds eat the clay before eating the berries, the clay must not be soaking up the nutrients from the berries or it would do no good to eat them at all. I know the charge of the clay is supposed to attract bad bacteria, parasites etc. I wonder if that applies to toxins?


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Redmond conditioner mineral Montmorilonite Clay*

I thought this was interesting on Montmorilonite at Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montmorilonite#cite_note-9
It mentions a Montmorilonite that is copper bearing and the effects it has on piglets.


----------



## Meredith Lund (Oct 6, 2020)

This is an older thread, but I am considering feeding the Redmond Conditioner to my goats as a free choice option. However, I am concerned about the iron level, which is 3900 ppm, because we already have an issue with iron in our water. Can anyone shed some light and/or experience on this product?


----------



## Meredith Lund (Oct 6, 2020)

Ashley said:


> What about the iron?
> 
> So is it that it feeds the bacteria in the gut and detoxes?


Did you ever find an answer to your concern about the iron in this product?


----------

